# Has anyone been told they have a small uterus???



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, help and advice needed here please!!!!
I'm 41 and partner 35 - we've had fertility testing and I had a lap & dye test on 6/10.
Told by hospital on 20/10 that my tubes are totally blocked and IVF is the only way - gutted!!!  
Had an appointment at my GP's lastnight and she told me something the hospital didn't - I have a small uterus - to say I was shocked at being given more bad news is an understatment!

My GP had called my consultant to discuss this and he said he'd have to think long and hard as to if he'd even go ahead with IVF!!! He said my chances of getting pregnant, even with assisted conception are poor and even if I did, the chance of carrying a baby is poor.  

has anyone else been diagnosed with a small uterus? should I get a second opinion? could this be something that women without fertility issues have but don't know about as they have babies without issue.

any help or advice you can give will be gratefully accepted - i'm now at my wits end!!!


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi 
Sorry couldn't read and run there is a lady on the north easties board rmjett(I think) who was told she had a small uterus she had IVF and has a wonderful   , you may want to check it out, it gives you some positive news.

Good luck love suexxx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Sue, Thanks for the reply and sorry for my late reply! I've been trawling the internet for any info on a small uterus. I've tried looking for the member in the north east you mentioned but can't find her anywhere - HELP!!! I'd love to get in touch and find out what she was told about her uterus. I've got an appointment with the consultant on 25/11 so I'll be asking why I wasn't told about this at my final appointment with them if it was such an important factor and why he doesn't think it will stretch. 

To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if I have a smaller than average everything as i'm only 5'2 and can fit into childrens clothes (at a push lol).

Thanks again
Susan x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

My sister was also told she had a small uterus but I don't think it was considered a barrier to treatment - and it expanded to accomodate her twins ok!!  I have never heard of uterus size as having an impact on IVF treatment.


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Jenny, thanks for your reply. it's comforting to hear that there are other people who've been told the same thing but have been able to have a baby. I'm dying to speak to the consultant on Thursday to see exactly why he thinks it's going to be such huge problem! How can people just write you off like that! so annoyed about it all x


----------

